# Nikon S8100 (new) won't charge



## Tarabella (Sep 15, 2011)

The other day I was uploading pics from my Nikon S8100. I had 200 pics to upload. It was recognized and started to upload pics, but the camera turned off after only 2 pics were uploaded. I took it out then plugged it back in the computer...it did the same thing. It wouldn't stay turned on so the pics were only uploading 2-3 at a time. I spent hours turning the camera back on, waiting until it turned off, deleting the 2 or 3 pics from the memory card that had been uploaded, and plugging the camera back in the computer to repeat the process. After I had done this dozens of times, it finally stayed on long enough to upload the rest of the pics (about 80 or 90 of them). 
Now, I'm trying to charge my camera. A similar thing is happening: I plug the charger into the wall and the camera's green light comes on and blinks for 10 or so seconds...then stops. To get the camera to charge I have to replug it back in after it stops charging. I can't do this for the several hours it will take to charge the battery. I have tried numerous outlets in different buildings, have bought new USB adapter cords, etc.--none of the equipment is faulty.


----------



## StringThing (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm not familiar with that point 'n' shoot camera, but here are some general things to try.  For the upload problems, I assume by what you wrote that you are using a USB cable from camera to computer.  Next time, try removing the SD card from the camera and plugging into a card reader t see if the pics will transfer.

For the charging issues, if your battery is removable, remove it for about 30 minutes and re-insert.  If it is removable and came with an external charger, try that instead of the USB option.

See if one of your menu options is a "reset".  If not, go through your manual and see if there is a hard reset option for your particular camera.  It's worth a try.

If all of the above fails, since you mentioned it is new, you may want to consider returning it for an exchange unit or for repair if that is an option.


----------



## KmH (Sep 15, 2011)

Tarabella said:


> The other day I was uploading pics from my Nikon S8100. I had 200 pics to upload. It was recognized and started to upload pics, but the camera turned off after only 2 pics were uploaded. I took it out then plugged it back in the computer...it did the same thing. It wouldn't stay turned on so the pics were only uploading 2-3 at a time. I spent hours turning the camera back on, waiting until it turned off, deleting the 2 or 3 pics from the memory card that had been uploaded, and plugging the camera back in the computer to repeat the process. After I had done this dozens of times, it finally stayed on long enough to upload the rest of the pics (about 80 or 90 of them).
> Now, I'm trying to charge my camera. A similar thing is happening: I plug the charger into the wall and the camera's green light comes on and blinks for 10 or so seconds...then stops. To get the camera to charge I have to replug it back in after it stops charging. I can't do this for the several hours it will take to charge the battery. I have tried numerous outlets in different buildings, have bought new USB adapter cords, etc.--none of the equipment is faulty.


Holy ****!


----------

